# ovals



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

here are some pics of my first oval box. the pics are not great. i know BobJ and Harry can see a tone of mistakes.

the box looks ok but the lid, i have to use another offset ring that is smaller. also when the router cut thru it made a couple of divots. i think i can make another one right this time. i think its bes not to cut completely thru and then use a jigsaw to comepletely cut thru. does this sound logical? be kind as i made lots of mistakes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I think it looks great  good job,,Rome was not made in a day.....


But I know you ...you will not give up until you got it down...

I did play with the picture just a little bit my old are not that good any more 
====



levon said:


> here are some pics of my first oval box. the pics are not great. i know BobJ and Harry can see a tone of mistakes.
> 
> the box looks ok but the lid, i have to use another offset ring that is smaller. also when the router cut thru it made a couple of divots. i think i can make another one right this time. i think its bes not to cut completely thru and then use a jigsaw to comepletely cut thru. does this sound logical? be kind as i made lots of mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi levon,

Looks like you are off to a good start, but why did you take a bite out of the top? It's not BBQ you know 

Hey bud... you are light years ahead of me already.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> Hi levon,
> 
> Looks like you are off to a good start, but why did you take a bite out of the top? It's not BBQ you know
> 
> Hey bud... you are light years ahead of me already.


hello Bob,

my friend you are gracious to say that, but im just a novice and cant compare with your talent and experience. but a very big thank you!

btw, it didnt taste like barbeque either. lol

im trying to be a woodworker,lol


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hay man, good job. I haven't even thought in circles yet, trying to get the strait line stuff down first.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks a bunch Jerry,

ovals are as simple as circles. i gave up on straight lines, lol i worked the better part of 2 days to do this and had some major disappointments trying to get the template done. 

failure seems to humble us and reminds us , when we see someone post a picture of a great looking project that they had the same problems facing them, no matter how accomplished they are.

as for failure making us more humble, i think i needed a little failure and humbleness.

anyway thank you very much for the kind words!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

levon said:


> thanks a bunch Jerry,
> 
> ovals are as simple as circles. i gave up on straight lines, lol i worked the better part of 2 days to do this and had some major disappointments trying to get the template done.
> 
> ...



Levon, I've shown and said on so many occasions that you DON'T rout all the way through or you will have a loose piece that is bound to hit the cutter. About an 1/8th" is perfect, ready for cleaning up on the table with a straight bearing cutter. In a similar way when using a circle cutter, have a pin long enough to protrude through the work piece and into the sacrificial table in order to retain the cutout.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ok Harry,

you missed one occasion, you never told me.

you have thoroughly confused me, how do you cut it out?????
also could you show a shot of what you mean by the pin? im lost


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey levon

JUst a butt in post 

Do you recall me saying use the band saw to trim it and use the router table with a trim bit,,then put the lid on and trim both at the same time so they match up.. 

Harry likes to use the pin systems but I like use the tape or the pin nails that you can't see and you can cut them off with the router bit easy if you have one sticking out a little bit from the bottom.. 


===========



levon said:


> ok Harry,
> 
> you missed one occasion, you never told me.
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i remember you talking about the trim bit and im sure you told me to use the bandsaw, but i dont remember it. that takes care of my problem with the divots in the top. i do remember you saying not to cut all the way thru. i think now i can make a decent top, if i can get the rabbet on the top right. when i did the top, i was thinking i could use the same offset rings and it would work. now i see i need a smaller one to cut the rabbet.

also after cutting several sizes of offsets, i realized i needed a bigger one to dish out the inside of the box and cut one, then i made the box bottom.

like you said, rome wasnt built in a day, but im gonna get there. 

thanks for all the help, i couldnt have done it without your help and encouragement and prodding, lol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ive been using the pin nails to attach the template to the workpiece, but it just dawned on me that you were talking about putting 1 or 2 in the center to keep the center secure, thanks BobJ. sometimes it takes me a little time to "download everything in my brain" , lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

The "rabbet " is easy ,use the brass guide to change the offset and a diff.bit if needed..take a pencil and mark the oval and with the guide in place and bit and plunge down to see if the bit just comes on the edge of the line.
If so plunge down and cut it and then change the guide out and a bigger bit to clean off the rabbet...

I used a 1/8" bit then a 3/16" bit then a 3/8" bit to clean it off..

=====





levon said:


> i remember you talking about the trim bit and im sure you told me to use the bandsaw, but i dont remember it. that takes care of my problem with the divots in the top. i do remember you saying not to cut all the way thru. i think now i can make a decent top, if i can get the rabbet on the top right. when i did the top, i was thinking i could use the same offset rings and it would work. now i see i need a smaller one to cut the rabbet.
> 
> also after cutting several sizes of offsets, i realized i needed a bigger one to dish out the inside of the box and cut one, then i made the box bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ

i just printed and bookmarked this and i will get it done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, something went wrong with my last post to you, I did an edit which isn't there now, it read something like this: you did a fine job with that project Levon, especially when considering that YOU went where few members before you have been! I'll try to find and attach some shots but when I referred to a pin, I meant when routing ROUND holes with a circle cutting jig as shown.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't find the photo shoot that I did on routing an elliptical trinket box Levon but this link should lead to one I did on routing a rectangular box, the principles are the same.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4272-new-project-hot-off-router.html


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Harry,

i probably should have researched a little more before cutting it out. bu they do say experience is the best teacher. from now on i will remember not to cut all the way thru. 
its like having trouble finding an adress when your drving. that one you will always remember.

anyway, i think im getting better as time goes by.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

i hadnt seen the rectangular box before. i really like that!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"its like having trouble finding an address when your driving."

Levon, I'll be posting something along these lines in the lobby a little later.

In the meantime I've found a series of shots showing the steps in routing an elliptical trinket box, unfortunately it doesn't show the actual routing, I hadn't been a member very long and had no idea as to how text was added to photos and it was a while before I got enough confidence to ask, after which there were numerous detailed answers but I finally settled for Paint.net as posted by non other than Bj! The poor quality of the shots was due to my inexperience plus I'm now onto my third digital camera and still learning!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

thats a great set of shots showing the progression of routing the box. i like the finish you put on them, i have a question. do you put on clear lacquer after putting on the decals?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're spot on Levon, that's exactly what I do, usually at least two coats after having already put a couple on the white gloss before the decal.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

harrysin said:


> I can't find the photo shoot that I did on routing an elliptical trinket box Levon but this link should lead to one I did on routing a rectangular box, the principles are the same.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4272-new-project-hot-off-router.html


Thanks for that link, I really like that rectangular box and will have to attempt it. Thanks for this tip, I didn't know the bulk of it was hogged out with a forstner bit:



> The bulk of the waste was removed with a large Forstner bit and cleaned-up with a 1/2" straight cutter,finally using a 3/4" dish cutter to obtain a good finish with rounded bottom corners.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Harry,

some of my posts seem to be disappearing? im working today so im in and out of my office. i will keep checking in.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "its like having trouble finding an address when your driving."
> 
> Levon, I'll be posting something along these lines in the lobby a little later.
> 
> In the meantime I've found a series of shots showing the steps in routing an elliptical trinket box, unfortunately it doesn't show the actual routing, I hadn't been a member very long and had no idea as to how text was added to photos and it was a while before I got enough confidence to ask, after which there were numerous detailed answers but I finally settled for Paint.net as posted by non other than Bj! The poor quality of the shots was due to my inexperience plus I'm now onto my third digital camera and still learning!




hi Harry,

what length bit did you use and did you use a collet extender?? i know i have to get a collet extender. my regular bits are just way too short!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Had I settled for square bottom corners Levon, there are long straight cutters which would have been fine, but because I wanted rounded corners and dish cutters tend to be short, I had to go out and buy a collet extension which I only use on rare occasions as I'm not keen on them.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi harry,

there are lots of people here that use and like the extensions. 

it seems most of my bits are way to short for ski use.

i see why you like to use just the bits, but using the skis and templates seem to require an extension.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When using skis the router can still rest on the template and so the depth of cut will be the same with or without skis. The elliptical trinket boxes were shallower than the rectangular box so depth of cut was well within the scope of the dish cutter, the former was 7/8" deep and the latter 1 1/4".


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "its like having trouble finding an address when your driving."
> 
> Levon, I'll be posting something along these lines in the lobby a little later.
> 
> In the meantime I've found a series of shots showing the steps in routing an elliptical trinket box, unfortunately it doesn't show the actual routing, I hadn't been a member very long and had no idea as to how text was added to photos and it was a while before I got enough confidence to ask, after which there were numerous detailed answers but I finally settled for Paint.net as posted by non other than Bj! The poor quality of the shots was due to my inexperience plus I'm now onto my third digital camera and still learning!



hi Harry,

its difficult for my eyes to tell, but is this pine you used? also, do you remeber the approximately the thickness? just curious.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're quite right Levon, those elliptical boxes shown were pine and the boxes are a shade under 1 1/4" and the lids 3/4". I have also made them from others woods and finished them with several coats of Danish oil. They are always a well received present.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ok, i fianlly had a little time to get back to my oval boxes. my last post showed a bottom that looked ok and a top i messed up and posted to show beginners mistakes.i think the following will show im making a little progress as my lids is more presentable.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

I think you got it , good job ...

========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks BobJ,

the more practice i get the easier and less mistakes i make. its enjoyable to finally get it right. 

i still see that i have got to order my bit and extension.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Levon, you certainly have made great progress, all that is now required is to rout a fancy edge around the top or possibly just a roundover. Maybe also a groove around the the body.

Edit: OOPS, I forgot to show the cutter that I used, changing the size of the bearing will determine the depth of the groove.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

great shots Harry!

its funny how we learn to improvise as in your grinding the bottom of the bit to mis the lip on the clock. its a simple trick, glad we have pros like you to share tricks like this with us more inexperienced guys. ive learned a lot from you guys! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I always get a buzz Levon from helping others, just as Bj and many other members do. It is however a reciprocal arrangement, I in turn have learnt a huge amount in the time that I've been a member.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a great outlook, i will try to do also. ive learned a lot and sometimes am able to answer simple questions, look forward to the time im able to offer more indepth advice.

that will mean im getting better hopefully

thanks for all your help and words of encouragement!

p.s., i remember not long ago asking what guides were used for?


----------

